# Hey!



## 109ROAMING (May 31, 2008)

Hey guys

I'm Daniel, I'm from Christchurch,New zealand.Wanting to be an aircraft engineer, nuts about WW2 Aviation. and I'm 16
also a keen modeler


Cheers
Daniel


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2008)

Welcome Dan to the forum!


----------



## Wildcat (May 31, 2008)

G'day Dan, welcome to the site mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2008)

Hello from across the Tasman Daniel, Welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2008)

Hallo Daniel,

Nice to read you here,Stay with us longer and enjoy.Warm greetings from Poland.


----------



## Heinz (May 31, 2008)

Welcome. 

A few keen modellers on here including myself.


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2008)

hi there dan welcome to the forum


----------



## wilbur1 (May 31, 2008)

Welcome to the sandbox dan


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2008)

Welcome Daniel. Where you by any chance pleased with the result of the Super 14 final today (31st May).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2008)

Welcome and dont be a one post wonder!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Welcome to the asylum mate....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jun 1, 2008)

Happy we won, played it for 2 years when I was younger.
Dad went crazy...did his little victory dance! lol


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 1, 2008)

Heh....if that "victory dance" involves a lampshade, we don't wanna know. *g*

Welcome to the boards!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2008)

Haha, they did deserve it overall but they were a bit lucky at the end of the day but you need a bit of luck in a game of rugby, especially a final.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 1, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jun 2, 2008)

g'day and welcome to the forums mate


----------



## A4K (Jun 2, 2008)

G'day Dan! Welcome mate!

If you're interested in getting started as an aircraft mechanic, why don't you try doing some volunteer work at the RNZAF museum ?
I worked with them during my last month in the airforce, and it was the highlight of my life to be in a hangar with a Catalina, 2 Hudsons, a cessna O-2A, Spitfire XVI, F4U-1,and P-51D, aswell as a set of Mosquito mainplanes under restoration for MoTaT... 

Evan


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 2, 2008)

A4K said:


> G'day Dan! Welcome mate!
> 
> If you're interested in getting started as an aircraft mechanic, why don't you try doing some volunteer work at the RNZAF museum ?
> I worked with them during my last month in the airforce, and it was the highlight of my life to be in a hangar with a Catalina, 2 Hudsons, a cessna O-2A, Spitfire XVI, F4U-1,and P-51D, aswell as a set of Mosquito mainplanes under restoration for MoTaT...
> ...



Now that sounds like fun.....Welcome Dan!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Thanks for that Evan
never would of thought of doing something like that
Will look into it
loving that P-40 restoration


----------



## A4K (Jun 3, 2008)

Yep, me too! I'm in Hungary these days, but have been checking out the progress on the net. Should be great when she's done!

They were always after volunteer workers to help the professional staff with the restorations, I'm sure you'd like it. Doug too, by the sounds!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry guys! I didn't say thanks for the welcome  

Thank you! You guys are great!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2009)

Strewth Daniel..... lift your game in future.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2009)

You owe us a beer....at least! Hit the deck and give us 50!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 28, 2009)

Just give me a beer and get on with it


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 28, 2009)

Alright When I visit your cities Il be buying


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2009)

What's a City? We've got 30 houses, a church, some street lamps (gas),oh, and 2 pubs. Does that count??!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 28, 2009)

The pub will do just fine Mate!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2009)

These two pubs are enough to gather us all for the Daniel's beer.Simply Daniel will have to run faster than usually.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2009)

He better be able to run very fast, if Lucky is about, and there's beer on the go!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2009)

No, no, no ....Lucky should be.If he wants to drink twice.....


----------

